# Oil stain blotches



## doc8254 (Dec 28, 2010)

After sealing the Mahogany Humidor I am building I applied Zar oil based stain as instructed only to have the top surface dry with blotches. The sides are fine! 
I have sanded it with 120 grit and reapplied the stain with no change. What can I do to correct? Doc


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Not sure, I don't use oil base stains. But I would experiment with a leftover piece instead of my finished project. Another coat with no sanding might work, but like I said, I'd be trying with leftover wood.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

There is a product made by Charles Neil that is supposed to help with that. I haven't tried it, it's a little pricey by the time it gets to Canada but maybe some of our U.S. members have tried it. I think this is it: Finishing Products


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

doc8254 said:


> After sealing the Mahogany Humidor I am building I applied Zar oil based stain as instructed only to have the top surface dry with blotches. The sides are fine!
> I have sanded it with 120 grit and reapplied the stain with no change. What can I do to correct? Doc


Are you sure that it is blotchiness from the stain and not caused by the light reflecting properties of the Mahogany? I have seen some Mahogany that had such a difference in reflection it was like the difference between black and white. That is one reason I like Mahogany.


----------



## doc8254 (Dec 28, 2010)

I resanded the surface with 120 and got back to the raw surface. Applied a conditioner the another coat of stain. It turned out nicely! Another coat to darken a bit then I can finish the project. The odd thing is that I'm built another at the same time from the same board and it turned out fine! Go figure?


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

+1 on both Charles and MEBCWD said. 

The Charlie Neil product is great!! I've never had it not work. And mahogany is some crazy stuff. A few years back I bought 3 2"x10"x10' mahogany boards. Leftovers from a deck project of all things. (the deck itself was featured in several magazines) but any how. I took an cut them up and the figure (chatoyance) is amazing. Its not unusual to find boards when only a section of the board varies from the rest of the board...


----------

